# Stuck Hinge Pin



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, the infamous stuck hinge pin. I'm remodeling a bathroom. The doorway has a steel frame. 

At the start of the remodeling job, I needed to get the door frame off (I was taking things down to the studs). I got the top hinge pin out, but not the bottom. I ended up removing the door and its associated steel jamb in one piece, just to move things along. 

Now I'm putting everything back together. The door is in bad shape and I want to replace it. However, I'm still faced with getting it off the steel jamb.

I can't take the hinge off the jamb -- being a steel frame, the hinge is welded to the jamb. I don't want to install a wooden frame, because all the other door frames are steel, and this one will look out of place.

The hinge was about two feet from the tub spout, so I'm guessing it's a rust issue. The hinge will swing, but the pin will not come out. I've tried Liquid Wrench and WD-40 to no avail.

Any suggestions?!?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Use a bigger hammer.

I've never seen steel frames on interior residential doors before let alone welded hinges.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

RichardZ said:


> Yep, the infamous stuck hinge pin. I'm remodeling a bathroom. The doorway has a steel frame.
> 
> At the start of the remodeling job, I needed to get the door frame off (I was taking things down to the studs). I got the top hinge pin out, but not the bottom. I ended up removing the door and its associated steel jamb in one piece, just to move things along.
> 
> ...


i belive it is called PB BLASTER it is at the box stores i know that mite work and if that doesn't work soak with break flude


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, for Pete's sake..... just go buy a new set of hinges, and replace all of them. It takes less than two minutes each. A little longer if you have to grind off a few welds.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake..... just go buy a new set of hinges, and replace all of them. It takes less than two minutes each. A little longer if you have to grind off a few welds.


Willie, 
They're welded on to the steel jamb. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Willie,
> They're welded on to the steel jamb.
> Mike Hawkins


Did you read my last sentence?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Since the hinge will swing the pin is stuck in one set of barrels only. Determine which and using one hammer as a back up on the side of those barrels pop the opposite side with the second hammer or blunt chisel to distort the barrel and break the bond. If this fails apply heat and repeat.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

WD40 first. If that does not work, any of the "nut busting" solvents sold at auto stores should do the trick.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

See if there is a hole in the bottom plug of the hinge. If so, use a pin pinch and a good sized hammer and drive the pin out. If there is no hole, use a vise-grip and pull the plug out of the bottom of the hinge. Then drive the pin out. You can then tap the plug back into the hinge.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

You've probably already looked, but you might take a look to ensure there's no setscrew on the hinge pin. 

I spent quite a bit time one day trying to do what you're doing, only to sheepishly discover a setscrew I had overlooked.


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I plan on working my way through them until success is acheived!

I'll let you know what happens ...

Richard


----------



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

Also try heat from a propane torch or a heat gun. I always find when the oils don't work the heat works wonders

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Acetone and transmission fluid mixed together make a great penetrating oil.


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

All,

Here's the update ...

I figured I'd start with the easiest/cheapest/least invasive, and work from there.

So, I had some old brake fluid laying around (as in, 20+ years, and while I wouldn't use it in a car, I figured it was good enough for this application). I put some aluminum foil under the hinge, some paper on top of that, and carefully but somewhat liberally poured brake fluid over the hinge. I let it sit for 2 days (I had other stuff to do ...). When I got back to it, I tried putting a screwdriver under the lip of the top of the hinge pin and hammering it off. No go. I then inserted the other hinge pin in the bottom of the troublkesome hinge (being careful to first check to see if anything was there, as a number of you so kindly suggested), and hammered on it. Still no go. Finally, I put a steel wedge (for splitting logs) on one side of the hinge, and hammered on the other. When I tried inserting the other hinge pin again at the bottom and hammering, the stuck hinge pin came out. Success! Now, the stuck pin did have brake fluid all over it, altho whether that was because it soaked thru or from simply going past parts where the brake fluid had penetrated, I don't know.

So, while I'd like to report back on all your suggestions, the first two ended up working just fine. Even so, I'm still keeping a copy of this post in case things don't go quite as well next time.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!

Richard


----------

